# Dell D420 with XP



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Before anybody gets their panties in a wad, I am not asking for help, posting this cause there are people here still using XP computers. Thought this might be useful to them.

Short version of long story but I ended up with a pristine looking D420. It had been restored to factory Dell version XP with all the bloatware that comes with new computer. Previous owner complaining how SLOW it was. Ok. First it has only the non-removable 512MB RAM. There is a slot and upto a 2GB stick can be used with it. Now it has a core duo processor, NOT core2duo. The core duo has two core but 32bit only, the core2duo computers can do 64bit. I have messed with this before, its actually usually fairly fast if you arent expecting miracles. This is NOT a current i7 processor with 8GB RAM. 

So first they werent kidding XP on this thing is molasses in January. Even has this weird "hello kitty" cursor installed. I uninstalled McAfee and bunch other useless carp and it speeded up considerably. If a modern browser were available for XP it wouldnt be that bad.

Ok, so plugged in a usb SSD with LXpup (Bionic Pup with LXDE desktop), 32bit, I installed latest greatest 32bit version Iron browser (Chromium by any other name). Ok LXpup booted faster than XP (probably cause it is booting from a SSD) and I already had it set up to tether to my cell phone. But Iron browser would start and immediately crash. It alone needs minimum of 1GB RAM. Puppy, the operating system, is perfectly happy with 512MB, a modern full service browser is not. Now LXpup comes with something called "Light browser" seems to be based on some older Firefox. It runs fine. Problem is to surf on modern web you need extensions to deal with all the ads and tracking scripts every website provides in over abundance to make as much money as theoretically possible. So unless you want a painful web experience the lighter weight browsers dont work so well.

I ordered a 2GB stick RAM for it. $3.25 shipped on slow boat from China, at least 3 week wait. And the generic Chinese RAM is one of those hit or miss things. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes its junk. Quality control is not job one in China. But wasnt putting more money than that into it. As well as it runs, I probably have a 1GB stick around here I could put in it to use full fledged browser. That should let Iron Browser load. Especially if it then sees total memory as 1GB plus the 512MB built in. I noticed reading that if you put a 2GB stick in then it only sees total of 2GB.... but people commenting that may been talking XP or some other windows. LXpup has 32bit PAE kernel which means it can use more than 2GB if its available. XP cant use more than 2.25GB.

Will mention I think this old D420 is about as useful as modern little plastic netbook/cloudbood/chromebook laptops if you set it up right. D420 is a lot better built but then it was over $1000 new back in the day. The cloudbooks/chromebooks are made to sell new for $200. So lot shortcuts to get price that low.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, found a 1GB stick of RAM and bingo, 1.5GB RAM, enough I can now run LXpup with latest Iron(Chromium) browser. Speedy too. Again dont expect miracles, you try to run multiple programs at same time or have twenty browser windows open or something and you wont be a happy camper, but for a small light duty browsing computer its fine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Ok, found a 1GB stick of RAM and bingo, 1.5GB RAM


Yes, looks like that's the maximum for that model.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Yes, looks like that's the maximum for that model.


You can use a 2GB stick RAM from what info I found. Will know when I get that one from China. Assuming its not defective. But its quite usable with 1.5GB. Its interesting the D410 had single core M processor. The D420 had the 1.2Ghz coreduo. The D430 seemed to have come with either the coreduo or the core2duo. Still 1.2Ghz processor either way. But core2duo should allow 64bit system to run. Not big deal right now, but even linux will phase out 32bit system sooner than later. No advantage with only 2GB RAM to having 64bit, but if 64bit is only game in town, nice to be able to run it. Only few tablets and cloudbooks with atom processor that used 32bit version win10 in last ten years.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I got tired of the usb SSD hanging off the laptop, since I have started using this as downstairs computer and kindle reader. It has an easier to look at screen than modern cheap tablets and cloudbooks. So looked at the internal hard drive. Its somewhere around 60GB and XP using 15GB of that. For now wanted to leave XP installed as this is only computer I still have with it in case I wanted to run some old program or something. So shrank the XP partition to 20GB (it needs room for swap files). Rest I used for ext4 partition and moved Puppy files over to it. Puppy is really easy to transplant to different partition or computer or whatever, just manually moving files, you dont need an actual installer program. Then ran GRUB4DOS and it installed on mbr and now can boot either XP or Puppy, Puppy being the default. Puppy by way only takes 5GB, and that includes my Kindle library and all extras installed. Bare bones minimalist install, its only like 1GB.

Even installed AisleRiot (every solitaire card game you can think of) and Frozen-Bubble. Frozen-Bubble installs and runs easy on some, real pain getting it running on other linux. It didnt like LXpup too much but found little trick that worked and got it going. Thinking about it since I have portable WINE, should add Golden Bird solitaire. Its an old windows program from win98 era that is quite addictive but guy that made it only put out one version a long time ago. Little hard to find anymore if you dont have a copy stored somewhere. There is small trick to get it working in WINE, you have to uncheck the "create desktop icon" during install. Once you do that it installs easy otherwise installer crashes. I was truly happy to get this working in WINE as I rarely use a windows computer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I got my $3 2GB RAM stick from China finally. That plus a swap partition I admit forgetting to create when I moved LXpup to the internal hard drive. Makes for a very usable little computer. Bios shows 2.5GB RAM installed but 2GB available. Its simply hard wired to only allow max of 2GB RAM to be available. Thats enough though. Dont know if I will ever use XP for anything, but left it. Think if I need more room, just swap out the 1.8inch hard drive to a mSATA SSD. There is cheap little adapter to convert from mSATA to ZIF cable the D420 uses.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Got pile of old Dell Latitude D810, well three D810 and one D800. The D800 has cracked screen, but suppose you could plug in external monitor if you were determined to use it. One D810 dead screen, if you plug in external monitor you get scrambled eggs. So both screen and the graphics card are toast. I think both the D800 and D810 can officially support max of 2GB RAM.

The other two D810 I got to boot LxPup and even went online with them. They have last generation pentium M single core processor 1.73Ghz. I think that last generation pentium M was improvement over earlier generation. Came with 512MB RAM but since I needed to boot from live cd (no hard drive) needed more RAM, so stuck a 2GB stick in one slot. Thats enough. Ok this is not fast but its not painfully slow either. Be ok if you need a minimalist computer this is usable for say email and light surfing and old 32bit games and word processing. I doubt it would do much of anything else in modern world. And these have a big screen. So no squinting. Read online some lady put win10 on a D810 laptop, said it did ok. I am not sure I see the point, definitely have to lock it down, doesnt have resources to serve 2 masters. I dont think it had very good driver for the graphics, officially not supported. The linux driver seems fine.

I still say if you are looking for low spec light duty computer, find one with at least a two core processor and minimum of 2GB RAM, preferably 4GB.  Watch out on some of those early two core, they didnt necessary support much RAM. I read about an Emachine laptop with 2 core AMD processor, supposed to be earliest 2 core laptop or at least one of the very first. It had 512MB RAM soldered in and one slot that would support 1GB RAM stick. Not really sure what point of a 2 core processor with only 1.5GB RAM, but probably marketing as I doubt there was a 64bit system to use in it back then. And who knows perhaps if you did run 64bit system in it, you could fudge and put a 2GB stick RAM in it, not officially of course. Some you could fudge, some like the D420 you couldnt.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I could not get the D810s to boot from usb SSD. But this morning was cleaning up some around my computer table and found a mSATA to 2.5" IDE hard drive adapter. The D810s are missing proprietary adapter to go between 2.5 IDE hard drive and the motherboard. But digging around found my old HP ZE2000. This is 1.6Ghz Sempron single core processor and at some other time I had maxxed it out to 2GB RAM. It has its proprietary adapter. So plugged in the little SSD with full uncompressed version of LxPup, full install has some advantages on low spec machine over frugal compressed install, you save maybe equivalent of 500MB RAM since compressed version runs in a ram drive. Full version runs like any traditional hard drive install system. Has latest 32bit Firefox installed along with my usual nuisance buster extensions. 

This is 2005 laptop and was a cheapie back then. Thats nearly 15 years old. Anyway amazingly it surfed ok and big test watched couple Youtube videos. It was at lowest resolution but they were very watchable. No stuttering or dropped frames or whatever.

This still wouldnt be my first choice unless I was broke and somebody gave it to me. It wasnt all that desirable even back in 2005. But I could live with it and not feel deprived or like I had to replace it as soon as possible. In other words I would use it if I already owned it, wouldnt go out and buy one. Way low end stuff priced on ebay with bit knowledge you could do far better for the money. Lot of the laptop auctions currently are looking for suckers that dont pay attention to details and they try to hype some single core antique that still boots to bios, to where they get as much as a more powerful choice.. Actually rather have this ZE2000 than some tiny little tablet I have to squint at. each to their own. My ex loved her little tablet she got as "free" premium when she signed up for some cell phone plan. while I thought it only marginally better than a cell phone. So this wouldnt be what lot people would want. But it pretty much can do what lot low end laptops sold right now in 2019 can do.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> This still wouldnt be my first choice unless I was broke and somebody gave it to me.


That's really the point. When buying used computer equipment there is no longer a financial advantage to going any older than computers with first or second generation i5 & i7 processors. I understand that you're trying to make something useful out of nothing, but older single-core Pentium computers have no real market, and for good reason.

A month or so back I bought a 3rd generation i5 processor laptop for $19 plus shipping. The seller thought the motherboard was bad because it wouldn't power up. Turns out that he was using the wrong speed memory module. But even without a blowout deal like that you can find that same model in the $50 to $75 range (will need a hard drive, AC adapter, battery, and maybe memory). A laptop like that will run Windows 10 with newer 64-bit applications, and will be a nice computer for years to come.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> That's really the point. When buying used computer equipment there is no longer a financial advantage to going any older than computers with first or second generation i5 & i7 processors. I understand that you're trying to make something useful out of nothing, but older single-core Pentium computers have no real market, and for good reason.
> 
> A month or so back I bought a 3rd generation i5 processor laptop for $19 plus shipping. The seller thought the motherboard was bad because it wouldn't power up. Turns out that he was using the wrong speed memory module. But even without a blowout deal like that you can find that same model in the $50 to $75 range (will need a hard drive, AC adapter, battery, and maybe memory). A laptop like that will run Windows 10 with newer 64-bit applications, and will be a nice computer for years to come.


The real problem most people seem not to want to understand how it all works. Even if they had the latest i9 or that top end AMD Ryzen, if it didnt come with an operating system, they would be lost.

I certainly wouldnt advise anybody to go out and buy a 15 year old computer, least not give over $10 for one, but if it still boots to bios (as opposed to really being a gamble if its totally dead and wont boot or beep or anything.) then with a little massaging, it can still be functional. Unfortunately it tends to be those that dont really need it that have best chance making an old computer useful. Those that hang onto the old stuff until bitter end tend to be the least able to make a silk purse out of the proverbial sows ear. They prefer newer and faster and shinier but just cant afford to buy into the marketing hype.

And I really hate it when I see advice that my gosh no computer is useful after 4 or 5 year. Maybe not for a gamer or heavy duty video editing, but as I just proved, at least to myself, even a 15 year old computer can be made to function for basic email, light surfing, and even youtube. This with latest version of Chromium or Firefox. Its not super fast, but its not annoyingly slow either. Speed for surfing more to do with your internet connection than actual computer once you block the tracking and ad nonsense.

I own a third generation i5 computer, but know what, day to day I mostly use an old Dell Latitude 131L with 2 core Turion64 and 2GB RAM and currently Lubuntu 19.04. Its plenty fast for my needs. Similar vintage to the Intel core2duo with similar speed. The Lubuntu is more an experiment, I still prefer Puppy Linux but wanted to see how Lubuntu held up to daily use and frankly linux is linux. Some are just more pleasant to live with than others. Though I am liking the little Dell D420 fine for checking email and reading Kindle books in bed. I like it much better than any of the modern mini cloudbooks I have tried, though battery is tired and a charge doesnt last near as long so have to keep it plugged in when reading. Its not giving me any warning if running on battery, just turns off.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Good for you! It's nice to see that I'm not the only one who feels funny throwing out a perfectly good old computer just because it's old! I have a new Lenovo running LinuxMint 19,1 but I also have an old Pentium 4 IBM tower which I plan to set up as a server. My other laptop is an old HP 2740p (also LinuxMint 19.1). The HP is about 9 years old (and built rock solid!) and I'm afraid to find out how old the IBM is!
I also admit to having an old IBM laptop in my basement with Windows 3.1, yes I said 3.1...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mrghostwalker said:


> Good for you! It's nice to see that I'm not the only one who feels funny throwing out a perfectly good old computer just because it's old! I have a new Lenovo running LinuxMint 19,1 but I also have an old Pentium 4 IBM tower which I plan to set up as a server. My other laptop is an old HP 2740p (also LinuxMint 19.1). The HP is about 9 years old (and built rock solid!) and I'm afraid to find out how old the IBM is!
> I also admit to having an old IBM laptop in my basement with Windows 3.1, yes I said 3.1...


There's nothing wrong with that. But the days are numbered for 32-bit computing. Other than Red Hat eliminating 32-bit RHEL, most operating systems and software vendors still support 32-bit. But don't expect that to continue forever.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its a shame on the 32bit but it wont end suddenly. There are still 32bit applications so the 32bit libraries for those applications have to be maintained to let a 64bit system run the 32bit applications. long as there is that amount support, then somebody can compile a kernel for 32bit system. However it will get to where newer software wont be written where its able to compile for 32bit system. But yea just like 16bit systems disappeared, so will 32bit. But guessing at least another 5 year. That should about be end of life for most 32bit only hardware. Like the death knell for XP, so will not being able to get an uptodate browser for 32bit system.

If you have an old single core or some dual core that can only run 32bit, then use it, dont be scared away by drum beat of the end of 32bit. But I wouldnt go buy one unless it was a trivial amount money. Maybe upto $20 if its absolutely pristine condition and is last generation single core or that coreduo that is two core but only runs 32bit. For usual worn out beat-up mess that happens to still boot, then not over $10 and then only if thats all you can afford. Prices are up on older core2duo and turion64/athlon64 that still boot, but you can get a usable one for $25 shipped and they will run 64bit system. Do homework and make sure they can use upto 4GB RAM. Also check there is a video driver for system you want to run. Some of those real early ones couldnt use over 2GB and couple less than that. You need 2GB miniimum IMHO just cause of modern browser bloat if nothing else. When first dual core processors came out, there wasnt really any 64bit software so more a marketing stunt than anything.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Trying out 32bit antiX linux today. With couple outlier oddities, its fast and pretty stable. They give a heck of a lot of options in menu. Themes and such. But then they go and do something dumb like not give any easy way to set the system clock and they sure dont offer an automatic connection to a time server when you go online so time can be corrected. I had to use terminal command to change the system time, something I hadnt had to do for nearly 20 years on any other linux. This would be very off putting to some linux newbie especially when he is confusingly told in antiX forum to change time by changing time zone....???? I added ntp but still have to configure the time servers it should consult.

I will also say other than Puppy with its very nice "pupdial" script that acts as front end to wvdial, and full blown Ubuntu with its very customized Gnome frontend for connection manager, lot of linux distributions ignore people wanting to tether their cell phone. You can do it manually through wvdial or ppp directly, but you have to know how to set up the configuration files for those (wvdial can be really picky) and sometimes unless you run connection as root, it gets complicated giving necessary permissions. Win10 is just as bad, with the hidden wired connection service turned off by default and no mention of it even existing. The dialers dont dial anything when doing a tether to cell, they just emulate a dialup connection as way to interface with the cell phone data connection. The people creating options in modern operating systems just assume everybody does ethernet or wifi and that the old dialer interfaces are only for the old deprecated dialup internet connections when indeed they are still needed for tethering.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh reading today that the Ubuntu family starting with 19.10 versions will no longer even offer 32bit support libraries for their 64bit releases, necessary so you can use things 32bit Steam games and 32bit WINE.

But besides some of smaller distributions like Puppy and AntiX, you still have Fedora 30 and Debian Buster offering 32bit versions for forseeable future. And you can get versions of them with lighter desktop like LXDE or XFCE. I am more used to Debian so I would go with the LXDE Debian Buster version over Lubuntu. I sort of see why Ubuntu doesnt want to expend resources on 32bit, but it cant cost that much. However their decison. Any computer with less than 4GB RAM, 64bit is kind of a waste and actually penalized performance a little. Though not significant difference. Single core and dual core (Intel coreduo had two core but only ran 32bit) that can only run 32bit are definitely aging out and headed to recycle bin. But no reason to rush them. Its not like 20 to 30 years ago when computer technology was changing much faster. Now not huge difference in last ten years. Just gimmicky stuff that isnt all that important least for basic home use. Not everybody needs state of art gaming computer, though you would never know that by way the reviewers talk. I think they are same ones that review new cars. More gimmicks to try and justify crazy price increases and spur sales.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Its a shame on the 32bit but it wont end suddenly. There are still 32bit applications so the 32bit libraries for those applications have to be maintained to let a 64bit system run the 32bit applications. long as there is that amount support, then somebody can compile a kernel for 32bit system. However it will get to where newer software wont be written where its able to compile for 32bit system. But yea just like 16bit systems disappeared, so will 32bit. But guessing at least another 5 year. That should about be end of life for most 32bit only hardware. Like the death knell for XP, so will not being able to get an uptodate browser for 32bit system.
> 
> If you have an old single core or some dual core that can only run 32bit, then use it, dont be scared away by drum beat of the end of 32bit. But I wouldnt go buy one unless it was a trivial amount money. Maybe upto $20 if its absolutely pristine condition and is last generation single core or that coreduo that is two core but only runs 32bit. For usual worn out beat-up mess that happens to still boot, then not over $10 and then only if thats all you can afford. Prices are up on older core2duo and turion64/athlon64 that still boot, but you can get a usable one for $25 shipped and they will run 64bit system. Do homework and make sure they can use upto 4GB RAM. Also check there is a video driver for system you want to run. Some of those real early ones couldnt use over 2GB and couple less than that. You need 2GB miniimum IMHO just cause of modern browser bloat if nothing else. When first dual core processors came out, there wasnt really any 64bit software so more a marketing stunt than anything.


I just bought a new (used, but new to me) laptop. I was OK with the laptop I had, which was a 15.6" HP laptop with a 2nd generation i7 processor that I've been using the past few years. I've wanted a 17" or 18" laptop for a long time but they usually sell for a premium I didn't want to pay. But I watch eBay pretty closely and found a killer deal.

I found a 17.3" HP laptop with a 5th generation i7 processor for $104 plus shipping, pretty well loaded with webcam, stereo mics, and wifi adapter. When I buy used laptop I usually have to buy an AC adapter and battery but this laptop came with both, and the battery is good. It came with a huge hard drive (750GB), but I replaced it with the SSD from my old laptop.

One big difference between HP's business class laptops and their consumer laptops is that consumer laptops don't have a quick release bottom cover. Since this is a consumer laptop I had to remove about 30 screws to remove the back cover and transplant the SSD.

It came with 6GB memory but I increased it to 8GB, mainly because I didn't want to fool with the bottom cover any time soon just to insert a little more memory. My memory usage seldom rises about 4GB so 8GB should last me a long time, maybe even the life of the computer.

I've got to tell you, this 17.3" monitor is really nice. But honestly, I'm not a power user so I haven't noticed a boost in processing power from 2nd generation to 5th generation, but it's always nice to have extra power under the hood.










My point in posting this is that resurrecting old technology computer equipment simply isn't worth it when I can buy a laptop a lot better than I deserve for only $104. I know that part of the reason you do it is because you're a hobbyist and enjoy making something useful out of nothing, and that's fine. But I enjoy finding killer deals at eBay!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Put it this way, if you have $100 burning a hole in your pocket, then sure, you got an obviously good deal. But when its a choice of do without or use the old XP laptop you saw in the dumpster......

$100 is a lot of money to some people and that old single core dumpster find can still get you online for email and light surfing. WITH A MODERN UP TO DATE BROWSER!

You can get a decent core2duo or turion64 laptop for $20 to $25. These can run win10 if you are just determined, but can run linux very well. I use daily my old Latitude 131L with 1.6Ghz Turion64 and 2GB RAM. Its plenty for my needs and graphics ok. I only use the i5 laptop with 4GB when I want to do something like experiment with virtual machine. Really should up RAM in it for virtual machine though. Thats RAM intensive. But also not something the average home user is going to use. Its for people that want to tinker.

Right now I am running Bionic Dog Linux (mini version of Ubuntu Bionic Beaver only with Openbox desktop and ROX file manager) from a thumb drive on an old AOpen nuc like machine with core2duo 2.53Ghz and 2GB RAM. Its been my experimental box lately. Its plenty fast, but not impressed with its built in graphics. Gotta say a small SSD is lot nicer, and if you are going to use a thumb drive, get a good quality one. This $3 wonder is bit slow. But hey I had to try. You can get a used 32GB SSD for like $8. So using a thumb drive not worth it longterm.

The unfortunate downside as I mention is that its not all that easy to resurrect an old computer without some knowledge of operating systems and computers. Those that may least need it are the most apt to have such knowledge. Those that most need it maybe clueless or talked into easy monthly payments rather than doing their homework on how to make something basically free serve their needs.

Face it, few are the astute shopper you are nor are they going to acquire the knowledge of making something useful out of a throwaway like my hobby tends towards.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Put it this way, if you have $100 burning a hole in your pocket, then sure, you got an obviously good deal. But when its a choice of do without or use the old XP laptop you saw in the dumpster......
> 
> $100 is a lot of money to some people and that old single core dumpster find can still get you online for email and light surfing. WITH A MODERN UP TO DATE BROWSER!


That's true, but I'll sell my 2nd generation laptop for $200 and make a profit on the deal.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> That's true, but I'll sell my 2nd generation laptop for $200 and make a profit on the deal.


There is a difference finding a low buck computer to use yourself, and buying one to fix for resale and profit. I have continued using the ZE2000 off and on, seeing what its like to live with. 

It has annoyances like loose hinges and I am not fond of its trackpad. Been using my $3 wireless mouse with it. Good condition screen and decent enough graphics. Takes a little getting used to the old taller style screen. But it really isnt that bad for light surfing. Its not perfect, but I would sure take it over lot of more modern tablet stuff. Hmm, wonder what it would take to tighten up the hinges. I have never really tried to do that. Usually by time the hinges are loose on a laptop, it doesnt have lot life left and lot other things not working either. Though like everything else sometimes just really bad engineering combined with trying to maximize profit at certain price point. This wasnt a high end laptop. Truly amazing its still in as good shape as it is.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> It has annoyances like loose hinges and I am not fond of its trackpad. Been using my $3 wireless mouse with it.


I've never found a touchpad I'm happy with. Moreover, if the touchpad is active I accidentally touch the touchpad with my thumb, which makes the cursor jump to another location on the page. I hate that! For that reason I've always disabled the touchpad and used a mouse with my laptops.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Funny video about the HP ZE2000. No idea why his wouldnt recognize the SSD he tried to install. And an SSD is important in getting some speed out of this antique. Mine had no problem though SSD, first time booted with it installed, it beeped at me, before booting up. Just that once, after that when it booted it was ok. And I sure wouldnt run Ubuntu on it. We arent talking powerhouse laptop here. Needs to be as light as possible. LXpup and Bionic Dog (or BionicPup) and AntiX all did fine. If you just gotta have a bigger distribution suggest the 32bit LXDE version of Debian Buster. LXDE desktop pretty light weight. Debian still supports 32bit, Ubuntu no longer does, the dingo doesnt dance in 32bit.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I've never found a touchpad I'm happy with. Moreover, if the touchpad is active I accidentally touch the touchpad with my thumb, which makes the cursor jump to another location on the page. I hate that! For that reason I've always disabled the touchpad and used a mouse with my laptops.


I've used some touchpads that werent too bad, but agree none as good as a good mouse or trackball. Whats annoying is when you cant disable the touchpad and manage to touch it while typing. Some you can disable touchpad in bios, some you cant. unless you can blacklist the driver in the operating system. If it uses same universal mouse driver as your mouse, then that doesnt work either. Would have to physically disconnect the wires to it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I have 32bit (i386) version of Debian 10 "Buster" installed on the ZE2000. Its the spin with LXDE desktop cause seriously on old low resource computer, eye candy is last thing you are worried about. LXDE takes about least resources of any of premade versions. You could of course cobble up your own even lighter version. But setting up menus and such can be quite time consuming.

It will remind you of maybe little less polished version of Ubuntu (Ubuntu is based on Debian). Ok downside, I really wasnt thrilled with their installer. Hint, use the graphic installer on boot menu, dont boot to the live desktop and run installer there. The one from boot menu is more robust though it has its quirks.

Oh I get it booted and it doesnt come with ppp or wvdial or gnome-ppp or anything like that so cant tether. Has wicd for wifi connection and guess ethernet too. And I had forgotten, Debian is obsessed with using only FREE software, so they dont include any firmware for any wifi adapters. I had to track that down and manually install it. Some idgit was saying to use apt-get. Well genius, how do you use apt-get to download software to create a web connection, when you dont have a web connection.... Its not hard, the firmware for my old Atheros adapter is relatively tiny and can be installed statically (copy and paste). So get that installed and it sees my adapter. Great, wicd doesnt know to use it. I have to run iwconfig to find out its connection name, "wlan0" or "wlan1" be too easy, it has one of those mile long funky names that make no sense. Enter that into preferences in wicd. Ok so tether my phone to my D420 with LXpup and create a hotspot to share that connection with Buster on the ZE2000. Fine except I couldnt apt-get update, it kept wanting to search the installation dvd. So have to update the apt-get repository addresses manually, then apt-get update. Now I can add ppp, pppconfigure, and wvdial. Gnome-ppp not available in the repositories for Buster. Amazingly wvdial works pretty well in Buster to tether my phone. Tethers first try. It didnt in Lubuntu which would be closest comparison to LXDE Debian. In Lubuntu, I directly use ppp with pon and poff commands and then it takes minimum of two tries. Wvdial in Lubuntu can take half dozen, depends on its mood. No idea why. Course I have no idea why Lubuntu doesnt use the network manager setup like in full Ubuntu or Xubuntu, which works great on first try.

Just saying maybe Buster isnt the easiest thing for somebody not familiar with linux to install, but once I did all this and added the needed extensions to the included Firefox, it actually runs/surfs really well on the ZE2000. Probably about as well as Puppy and AntiX which are smaller/lighter. It would definitely be something to consider if you like Lubuntu but still need or want 32bit. Oh Buster is now the stable Debian. The unstable cutting edge Debian is now called Bullseye. It will be Debian 11 when its released as "stable".

Next time I have spare data burning a hole in my cell phone, maybe download LXDE version of Fedora 30. I havent used an actual version of Redhat/Fedora for very long time. Very long time. Yea it was still free version of REDHAT back last time I actually installed and used it. Redhat is name only used for the commercial versions anymore. Though Fedora is still in actuality free personal use version of Redhat.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I cloned Debian 10 to bigger SSD and installed it on faster core2duo computer. That speeded things up considerably. Ok I really like LXDE spin of Debian 10, its little frustrating after all the linux distributions that have more automation scripts for things like fstab file to tell it if partition has changed. I modified the SSD extending ext4 partition and moving the swap partition. It wasnt happy and slowed boot time looking for the missing swap partition it thought still existed, until I manually edited the fstab file. 

But once you start getting everything set up, its quite nice and whole lot less of the "Big Brother" and "Mother May I?" crap. Debian assumes you are an adult with your big boy pants on and have some familiarity with linux. You screw something up, you own it.


----------

